# ....and now he's mad at me



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Today while I was playing with my hedgehog I accidentally dropped him and now he's mad at me.  Not from very high (about 5 inches off of the ground) but it still scared him. He balled up and wouldn't move. I put him in his cadge and he still sat there huffing. He peeked out but wouldn't look at me. He turned away and kept his eyes covered by spines. Will he ever forgive me or will he always be afraid of being dropped. I feel like a pathetic hedgehog owner right now.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sure he's not mad at your directly, but scared and afraid as to why it happened. It is important you got him to unball to check for injuries, though. That may be why he is so defensive. If he isn't acting normal, please see a vet ASAP.


----------



## xhozt (Aug 25, 2008)

True ,,, try and make sure the little one is not hurt ... then again if not hurt just give some alone time , the little one will forgive ya in time


----------



## Hathery (Sep 2, 2008)

A few mealworms might make hedgie forget   But yes...please be sure to double-check for injuries. They can hide it very well.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Hathery said:


> A few mealworms might make hedgie forget


He won't try mealworms.



LizardGirl said:


> I'm sure he's not mad at your directly, but scared and afraid as to why it happened. It is important you got him to unball to check for injuries, though. That may be why he is so defensive. If he isn't acting normal, please see a vet ASAP.


I'm sure he's not hurt, he was running on his wheel like a maniac last night. It kept me up. He also eat and drank about as much as normal.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Glad it sounds like he's doing okay after the fall. Just keep a watchful eye on him over the next few days and take him to the vet if needed. 

He should forgive you in time and shouldn't always have a fear of being dropped - especially if you keep picking him up and holding him safely. He'll become reacquainted with the idea that you = safety and security.


----------

